

Ask HN: Market for Luxury Wilderness Trips? - EwanG

A few friends and I were discussing a hike I have been planning for a couple sections of the PCT, and it occurred to me that with a little planning you could do it in &quot;Glamping&quot; style. After some discussions with places that rent the tents, furniture, and so on. It appears that if you split it 10 ways you could do 30 days (three segments of around 200 miles) for about $50K a person. Or you could break it into week long segments but then you would have to make sure you had approximately the same number of folks for each week. Part of me thinks this would be a heck of a way to hike and leave all the usual worries behind. Part of me thinks there&#x27;s no way I could find 9 other folks. So I figured I would see what HN thinks. Is this something you, or someone you know, would be interested in?
======
gurglz
Your market is someone that has 50k of disposable income, someone that likes
camping, and someone that's willing to camp 200 miles. I'd say it's a pretty
small market. Not impossible but probably extremely limited.

